# Brainstorming Session - How to Tire Puppy Out



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you have a pretty good schedule in place. I've always found off leash time to be the best at tiring out pups. (As long as you have a safe place to do it). Is the little guy a swimmer? Does he retrieve at all?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lots of outside play time as in taking pup outside every hour or so to run around and play. And remember you don't have to exhaust the puppy or keep him occupied with food as much as teach him to settle in the house.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

My immediate thought is lots of outside time, too! All the new smells and stimulation seems to tire them out. I would try throwing a ball or frisbee (or even a toy as well) Yet, he does seem like he is a little energizer-bunny.

Hopefully he is all jazzed up because it is still his first few days with you guys ... and he will begin to calm down and not be so excited by Ranger's presence.

Your schedule sounds really good, and all the things you have been trying are all things I would have suggested. You _might_ just have a crazy boy on your hands!! 

He's lucky he's so cute! That is what I tell my niece when she misbehaves!

Kim


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oakly's Dad - not much of a retriever and haven't found out if he's a swimmer yet...it's so hot here though that I think I'll be pulling Ranger's pool out this week. That should be a fun activity for little Rango!

Megora - I probably should have titled this "Activities for a Puppy" as opposed to tiring him out (though that would be a great side-effect). I'm trying to figure out a bunch of different things to do with him so he gets a lot of exposure to things and so we're doing different things each day. Like today we went to the park, he got a bath, and then he investigated every inch of the yard as he finally figured out how to get to the top levels. He's pretty good about laying down and being quiet when I ask him to be, so long as he's gotten enough stimulation. He also chased the water hose around today for awhile which tired him out well.

Kim - I like the ball idea! I can't believe that didn't occur to me before! Maybe we'll go outside again when it cools off and see if he's interested in a tennis ball. Wait, let me guess: he will be if Ranger is!

Also, little Rango got the zoomies after his bath today...why didn't anyone tell me how cute puppy zoomies are?!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

We got a frisbee and a toss a ball thingy (I'm brain dead right now) we have to use lots of treats to get Bayne to return them, he's getting better. However, playing only 10 minutes isn't really taking his energy down any notches, as soon as we get back in the house he's ready for another round. I don't want him to overdo it though but if we leave him alone in the kitchen I notice he'll fall asleep where I left him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Get another puppy!!!! :--big_grin:

Worked for me........twice!!!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL.... what does tire Bayne out is when his 2 girlfriends come over to play. They are 2 beautiful Goldens 4 yrs and 3 yrs.... he just has a ball with them.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I played the find it game with Vendetta and boy that ever tire her out. I would place a treat or her kibble under one toy I had three or foru laying around then I would have her find it. Once she understood I would put her in her crate or the bathhroom and place kibble about the house easy at first then got harder then I would send her out to find it. We now do thsi game outside and she is amazing one of the reasons I started doing tracking with her.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with the 'teach him to settle' advice. It's great when they are go go go puppies but they do need to learn to chill out and behave without being monsters. An xpen and some toys would be an idea, teach him to play and be by himself without you.

Clicker training - you can start that, and teach him tricks and to go to a target....


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, we played a lot of games this afternoon in order to give ranger a break...poor ranger has scratches all over his nose and inside his ears from Rango's sharp little teeth and incessant nipping and biting. Then little Rango decided to go after Ranger while scavenging Ranger's eating spot - snarled and snapped at him. Ranger just ignored him and walked off, but I put Rango in his crate to settle him down. He's been a little brat today!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

- More training! 
- Training/puppy class... check with the rescue to see if this is an option...some groups have training classes/facilities they are affiliated with and the dogs can get in... if not...maybe you'll want to communicate with the trainers in the area to see if this is an option?
- Walks in public (new and different places) 
- More small meals in the food puzzle toys


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

In addition to the above, I recommend bully sticks. My girl will settle down for one of those.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree with the clicker idea, puppies respond wonderfully to clicker training, and making them think so much really does good things for the development of their brain and tires them out too. It's always good to have a thinking pup (well not so good if they get extra inventive in their misdeeds :doh: but oh well)... 

Sue Ailsby's blogs and her Training Levels (soon to be released as books) are a fantastic way to start for those new to clicker training... especially to follow the blogs as she trains her last pup and her current one. Her Training Levels are structured clicker levels, split into clearly defined steps and goals that are completely suitable for puppies or older dogs. It really gets dogs thinking, it's amazing to actually see them as reasoning beings.... and helps tire them out. I plan to do them with my service dog prospect to be, and helped a friend do some with their GSD.

I bet Ranger as well as Rango would enjoy creative games like '101 things to do with a box'. Clickers are well worth checking out anyway.

Other than that I think your entertainment list looks pretty good too...


----------



## Laurie Ellen (Jan 8, 2011)

I used a Jolly ball with the last golden. I can play "soccer" with her on the deck (mine is enclosed so she can't get out) and I don't have to run around too much. She really enjoyed being able to carry it around and it was large enough not to go through the fence as the tennis balls do.


----------

